# Death by Derny- Manchester Velodrome Sunday 8th August 2-5PM.



## dan_bo (11 May 2010)

Booked as per title.

It's a *THREE* hour session as opposed to the normal two so expect there to be an adjustment to pricing to reflect- more details when the paperwork comes through.


I'm gonna get a derny sorted for the last hour this one. If you're interested remind yourself on this getting out of breath and feeling a bit sick thing. 

*Caution: This session (the derny bit) is only for those who have been on the track before. Because it's a bit scary and it hurts.*

So, who's in? First *24* definites.


----------



## colly (11 May 2010)

If I am not off in The Maldives or Mauritious or somewhere similar........I'm in.


----------



## ComedyPilot (11 May 2010)

I like the sound of it, Dan.

Can you pencil me in as a definite/possible........maybe?


----------



## Will1985 (11 May 2010)

Why does it have to be so far ahead?!?!* I don't know what I'm doing next month let alone August!

I'll pencil it in....




*Yes yes, I know these slots go quickly.


----------



## dan_bo (11 May 2010)

.......In a nutshell, yes, the slots do go quickly.


----------



## fossyant (11 May 2010)

Is the Pope Catholic ?

I'll be there.... 3 hours..eek gonna need some munchies............

Scary and hurts....bring it on.....

PS remember to be sick anywhere other than on the track.......


----------



## longers (12 May 2010)

Sounds great 

Put me on the list please.


----------



## dan_bo (12 May 2010)

longers said:


> Sounds great
> 
> Put me on the list please.



Good lad(s)- thats what i like to see. Bravery and commitment in the face of potential grazing and vomit.


----------



## Crimmey (12 May 2010)

Wooo sounds fun. Stick me down.....Need to remember not to book holiday


----------



## dan_bo (12 May 2010)

Crimmey's the lad. Hows child simon?


----------



## andyfromotley (13 May 2010)

hmmm

i am flying back from holiday that day. Will have a look and see if i land in time to get their.


----------



## andyfromotley (13 May 2010)

darn, no can do, dont get back till 3

I do expect You Tube footage of forummers yakking up. (i will pay if it features longers!)


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (13 May 2010)

Ooooh, sounds like a blast.

Pencil me in please Dan, me old China. I'm *fairly* sure I'll be available, but better check with SWMBO to be sure.


----------



## RedBike (13 May 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## dan_bo (14 May 2010)

andyfromotley said:


> darn, no can do, dont get back till 3
> 
> I do expect You Tube footage of forummers yakking up. (i will pay if it features longers!)



Tell you what I'd pay if I could make Longers queasy on a bike!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (14 May 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Tell you what I'd pay if I could make Longers queasy on a bike!


Put him on the bike in the back of my Sis-in-Law's car when she's driving... he'd be queasy enough within 10 minutes.


----------



## Davywalnuts (14 May 2010)

Going to keep an eye on this and commit once I've read more about how ill am going to be and once i've had my first taster next month.


----------



## Crimmey (14 May 2010)

Baba is great! Sleeping lots, got mother in law doing nights  Missus letting me out on bike too.


----------



## dan_bo (14 May 2010)

Crimmey said:


> Baba is great! Sleeping lots, got mother in law doing nights  Missus letting me out on bike too.



Thats wicked!


----------



## dan_bo (14 May 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> Going to keep an eye on this and commit once I've read more about how ill am going to be and once i've had my first taster next month.



You'll love it. 

At the end of the day, if you're suffering you can just drop off the back with me.

Question is, is Mr. ColinJ gonna get over for this one?


----------



## KINGCUTTER (30 May 2010)

I will have some please see you on the 17th


----------



## iLB (30 May 2010)

maybe i should give this track lark another go, depends if i have money for a train or can get a lift up from london though


----------



## Young Un (30 May 2010)

Pencil me in, will ask the parents!


----------



## RedBike (2 Jun 2010)

I'm afraid i've got to pull out. Sorry. 
I've just realised that i've got a 24hr race the day before!


----------



## dan_bo (4 Jun 2010)

RedBike said:


> I'm afraid i've got to pull out. Sorry.
> I've just realised that i've got a 24hr race the day before!




Pussy.


----------



## AlanW (4 Jun 2010)

Young Un said:


> Pencil me in, will ask the parents!



Why don't you ride there ya big wuss.......


----------



## Young Un (9 Jun 2010)

AlanW said:


> Why don't you ride there ya big wuss.......




Why do that when my Dad will offer to take me


----------



## fossyant (10 Jun 2010)

Young Un said:


> Why do that when my Dad will offer to take me



Lazy ar$e !


----------



## Young Un (10 Jun 2010)

Just had a look at the map, it's only 120 miles, perhaps I will then


----------



## Will1985 (10 Jun 2010)

I'm thickening the pencil lines - there's a rapid 10 the night before at Levens which would be nice to ride. I'll hopefully confirm after the weekend.


----------



## Will1985 (15 Jun 2010)

I'm in for definite.


----------



## dan_bo (15 Jun 2010)

good lad. sure you don't fancy thursday for some through n off practice? (like you need it)


----------



## Will1985 (15 Jun 2010)

It's a bit far to come. I'm bringing up the track bike as well to christen on the boards. It's already done Halesowen. Bit of Zipp disc action and a bigger gear on a pursuit or kilo would be ideal!


----------



## colly (18 Jun 2010)

After last nights shinaniggans at the velodrome.........and the pace shown by yours truely, or more accurately, the lack of it.

I think I had better begin to get out on the bike a bit twixt now and aug.


----------



## Chrisc (18 Jun 2010)

Can't make this one. Will be cycling between pubs in Holland as you lot try not to upchuck behind the derny. Have fun!


----------



## Tharg2007 (19 Jun 2010)

er how come i only just noticed this thread?

Might be away that w/e but will try my damnedest to make it.


----------



## dan_bo (19 Jun 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> er how come i only just noticed this thread?
> 
> Might be away that w/e but will try my damnedest to make it.



Dozy bugger.


----------



## Tharg2007 (19 Jun 2010)

I probably wont make it as we have holidays first week in aug. Was thinking if I could have done an hour derny session after thursday nights 2 hrs and maybe


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (19 Jun 2010)

Bugger - I have a Sign Language exam on Aug 4th so we changed our week away to accommodate this.... we're now going at the weekend starting Aug 7th so I won't be able to make this session.


----------



## longers (19 Jun 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> Was thinking if I could have done an hour derny session after thursday nights 2 hrs and maybe



I'm going to turn up an hour late 

Has money been mentioned and I've missed it, will it be a lot dearer? 

Is it worth asking on yacf to get the numbers up? With a bit of notice someone might bite.


----------



## dan_bo (19 Jun 2010)

The derny's covered so its the extra hour (85) at the mo. 

Feel free to stick it on YACF it's always good to see more smiling faces.


----------



## Will1985 (19 Jun 2010)

I should be able to get one more - he lives in Manchester and I'm planning on staying with him.


----------



## longers (19 Jun 2010)

Can someone please do the maths for me? How much each if there's fifteen, twenty or a full quota of riders? Plus bike and shoe hire please. Just as a rough idea to give folk a clue.


----------



## Tharg2007 (19 Jun 2010)

also how much extra for me to ride the derny?


----------



## dan_bo (20 Jun 2010)

It's 85/hour, coach 27 for first hour, 20 thereafter. Don't know how much the shoes and bikes are i'll find out.


----------



## Will1985 (20 Jun 2010)

That's £322 for velodrome hire/coach: 
15 people = £21.50
20 people = £16.10
25 people = £12.90 
(rounded to nearest 10p)

Looks good to me. I'll be the derny if it makes it any cheaper


----------



## Chrisc (20 Jun 2010)

Bike + shoes was £14.10 last Thursday.


----------



## longers (21 Jun 2010)

Thanks Will and Chris.


----------



## Will1985 (17 Jul 2010)

Oooh it's getting closer now. Is there a definitive list of attendees? About to send off my entry to a local TT to fill out the weekend.

I have a +1, and will also be bringing Young Un.


----------



## KINGCUTTER (17 Jul 2010)

Dan is the derny last hour and the other hours like last time not sure weather I am good enought to ride the derny.


----------



## dan_bo (17 Jul 2010)

Okey kokey folks yes it is approaching fast- i'll put a full list up monday and i'll find out more details about the derny.


----------



## dan_bo (19 Jul 2010)

We have:

me + at least 1
will 1985 +1
longers
young un
kingcutter
colly + ?
Fossy
comedypilot?


could do with a couple more......


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2010)

Bump !!!! Come On !!


----------



## dan_bo (27 Jul 2010)

me + at least 3
will 1985 +1
longers
young un
kingcutter + some 
colly + ?
Fossy
comedypilot?


----------



## dan_bo (27 Jul 2010)

looking better.......


----------



## peteoc (27 Jul 2010)

ok I'm a little confused.............exactly what is going on......I might be interested if I knew what is going on


----------



## dan_bo (27 Jul 2010)

Around twenty or so riders will be blowing their brains out doing laps of a 250M indoor oval in north east manchester, all of it coached, some of it motor-paced, between the hours of two and five PM on 8th august. You're more than welcome to come and join in Pete.


----------



## KINGCUTTER (27 Jul 2010)

And it,s great fun went to the last one no peer presure well almost none,lol so dont worry have fun.


----------



## peteoc (27 Jul 2010)

costs? Might have me + 1 or 2


----------



## peteoc (27 Jul 2010)

I assume we have to use one of their bikes etc?


----------



## dan_bo (27 Jul 2010)

Will1985 said:


> That's £322 for velodrome hire/coach:
> 15 people = £21.50
> 20 people = £16.10
> 25 people = £12.90
> ...



There's a summary of costs- add bike hire (look at manchester velodrome website for latest pricing- it's £9.00 for two hours I think) and shoe/helmet hire (very reasonable)

and there you go- it's a right good laugh as well.


----------



## fossyant (27 Jul 2010)

Good breakdown Dan........... 

It's the best £20 and add another £10 for bike hire and a couple of quids for LOOK DELTA shoes for* THREE *HOURS on a WORLD CLASS TRACK (possibly the best in the world.....................).

£30 each is about the max...... cost for 3 hours...........awesome...........

If you aren't confident or new, then don't worry, the coaches are brill - they shove us regulars off, then coach the first timers/less regulars and they are good - they won't put you out of your depth at all.

TBH it's super value.... and you have one or two coaches looking after us. 

Do bring some light food and energy drink, although the vending machines do the usual gels / drinks etc..... (ps the machines don't do pop or juice though). Coffee machine in reception is quite good/cheap and the coffee is good................ 

It's very friendly, supportive and light hearted........ 

Will you'd be a rubbish derny - you ain't big enough................. fast, but not big.................


----------



## Will1985 (27 Jul 2010)

Haha - I worked that one out last week. Nobody could hold my wheel at a circuit race last week when we were going into a headwind because my profile was too small to provide any benefit...had to sit up and let them do the hard work instead


----------



## KINGCUTTER (28 Jul 2010)

Dan did you request coaches yet well looking forward to this I may need a new bike lol


----------



## dan_bo (28 Jul 2010)

Will1985 said:


> Haha - I worked that one out last week. Nobody could hold my wheel at a circuit race last week when we were going into a headwind because my profile was too small to provide any benefit...had to sit up and let them do the hard work instead



Lend us your legs and i'll be the derny


----------



## KINGCUTTER (31 Jul 2010)

Dan + at least 2 for me cheers.


----------



## longers (1 Aug 2010)

I did ask on yacf and there wasn't even a nibble. I'm hoping for a few late entries here to keep the costs down so it's more fun.

Is it time to start with the excuses yet or is it a bit too soon?


----------



## dan_bo (2 Aug 2010)

me + at least 5 apparently
will 1985 +1
longers
young un
kingcutter +2
Peteoc +1
Fossy


----------



## Young Un (2 Aug 2010)

COME ON PEOPLE. LET'S MAKE IT 15


----------



## Will1985 (2 Aug 2010)

Strange this - is it during holiday time, or are some being put off by the derny?

Could possibly get another few uni riders but that would depend on sleeping space provided by my +1.


----------



## Young Un (2 Aug 2010)

I'll stick it up on the club forum


----------



## fossyant (2 Aug 2010)

It is holiday time - probably why Sh4rky and Tharg (kids hols etc) can't make it. TBH this is my busiest point of work - so no hols for me until late August (financial year end now.......) ..............


----------



## KINGCUTTER (2 Aug 2010)

Don't let the derny put you off Guys I have never done it before if it looks to much I just won't do it still great value.


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2010)

Bump.........

The Derny is a steady paced machine.......not a person...it's the person(s) you have problems with..................

Plus you can have an 'out' .......... we all do................


----------



## potsy (3 Aug 2010)

Can someone explain the 'derny' to me,in words of no more than 2 syllables-thanks




And NO I'm not ready yet


----------



## Young Un (4 Aug 2010)

potsy said:


> Can someone explain the 'derny' to me,in words of no more than 2 syllables-thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The derny is a track-adapted motorbike effectively that acts as a pace bike, allowing riders to ride behind it at a slowly accelerating speed.


----------



## dan_bo (4 Aug 2010)

Right so the Derny will be with us for the last hour or so but we're gonna have to have a bit of training on it so we'll get talked at for twenty minutes or so apparently. 


I'll need bike sizes/ names PM'ed to me for those who need a bike so if youse can do that ASAP...........


----------



## Tharg2007 (4 Aug 2010)

ok im in too


----------



## dan_bo (4 Aug 2010)

fort u woz on noliday?


----------



## dan_bo (4 Aug 2010)

me + at least 5 apparently
will 1985 +1
longers
young un
kingcutter +3
Peteoc +1
Fossy
Tharg
CRIMMEYsorrysi


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2010)

Numbers looking better.

Usual bike for me ta.

Dernys - more than one ?...ooh


----------



## dan_bo (4 Aug 2010)

oops! 

Edited. Just the one.


----------



## Tharg2007 (4 Aug 2010)

dan_bo said:


> fort u woz on noliday?



yea, it was crap


----------



## dan_bo (4 Aug 2010)

Oh! 

see ya sunday then!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (4 Aug 2010)

It's me on my jollies after having to rearrange it due to my exam being today (i.e. was supposed to be off this week, but now it's next week starting this Friday). Sounds like I will be missing a cracker too!


----------



## Will1985 (4 Aug 2010)

Remind me, what's the bike hire rate? I'm bringing my own up, but with 3 hours it's tempting to gear up and mess about with aero wheels for some bits.


----------



## longers (4 Aug 2010)

Will1985 said:


> Remind me, what's the bike hire rate?



£14.10 for bike and shoes apparently.


----------



## Tharg2007 (4 Aug 2010)

I haven't cycled in weeks and also just come back from an all you can eat holiday, im going to struggle with the derny but still up for it 

Cycling Thursday and Friday for 12 miles in all so that should be enough practice eh?


----------



## KINGCUTTER (4 Aug 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> I haven't cycled in weeks and also just come back from an all you can eat holiday, im going to struggle with the derny but still up for it
> 
> Cycling Thursday and Friday for 12 miles in all so that should be enough practice eh?



Will I may bring a couple of wheelsets if you want to swop around a set with a 14 on the back


----------



## Tharg2007 (4 Aug 2010)

KINGCUTTER said:


> Will I may bring a couple of wheelsets if you want to swop around a set with a 14 on the back



might be a bit much with a 50t but might give it a go


----------



## Crimmey (5 Aug 2010)

Don't forget me ! ....too late you already have 

Don't need bike Dan thx.


----------



## dan_bo (5 Aug 2010)

OMFG I forgot to put crimmey on the list! 



I knew i'd forgotten something....


----------



## RedBike (5 Aug 2010)

I might turn up and take some photographs if thats alright with everyone. I wont be riding


----------



## dan_bo (5 Aug 2010)

Nay mithter John.


----------



## fossyant (7 Aug 2010)

Bump - hoping weather is dry as I intend riding up..... looking forward to it. Got to sort a neighbour out with his new clipless pedals in the morning.

Oh must sort out some 'food' to take with me.......... its going to be a long session.....


----------



## dan_bo (7 Aug 2010)

Yeah! Ready for it!


----------



## fossyant (7 Aug 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Yeah! Ready for it!




I'm training on the red wine tonight...........  carbs...........

After hacksawing a crank off the MTB............argh...............


----------



## dan_bo (8 Aug 2010)

Im sat here waiting for arrivals and theres a derny on.......eeek thats FAST!


----------



## dan_bo (8 Aug 2010)

Luckily ive brought my specially adapted gromets so i can breathe out of my ears!


----------



## fossyant (8 Aug 2010)

Cheers Dan for another great session. That derny had us all huffing and puffing................


----------



## Tharg2007 (8 Aug 2010)

yes, was a really good session.

Did he give out the blue slips? I left without asking


----------



## fossyant (8 Aug 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> yes, was a really good session.
> 
> Did he give out the blue slips? I left without asking



We'll need to sort out another session for that I believe.


----------



## KINGCUTTER (8 Aug 2010)

Great session I was very dissapointed I was not on it as they say Dentist Monday for me.


----------



## longers (8 Aug 2010)

Cheers all, especially Dan for sorting it. Good do.


----------



## dan_bo (8 Aug 2010)

KINGCUTTER said:


> Great session I was very dissapointed I was not on it as they say Dentist Monday for me.



Two thirty?

Cheers y'all, Glad to see a good time was had. See you at the next one!


----------



## longers (9 Aug 2010)

Stiff neck this morning, legs not too bad.

I'd be keen to get some accreditification. Not that I'd do much with it mind.


----------



## Tharg2007 (9 Aug 2010)

need to start getting some video of some of these rides. just found some derny action on u-toob


----------



## Will1985 (9 Aug 2010)

Best session yet - accreditation would be even better!

I was trying to work out the distance we did - the warm up alone was close to 60 laps. Next time I'll stick on the speed/cadence sensor to get an accurate distance. The derny went up to 60km/h.

Got back home at 00:30 after lots of driving.


----------



## fossyant (9 Aug 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> need to start getting some video of some of these rides. just found some derny action on u-toob



Sprinting out of the saddle at the top of the banking


----------

